# chaco chip star/live rock/live sand/lighting



## saltypickle (Sep 25, 2007)

Will a chacolate chip star eat live rock or live sand or does it jst eat corals? does live sand require 50/50 lighting? or 1000 wat lighting? or no lighting.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The sea star will not year your live rock or live sand. They do however tend to eat corals, anemones, urchins, crustaceans, small fish and anything else it can catch. So my advice is to stay away from them. In the lfs i have seen them wrapred around fish several times.


----------

